# lip kit !



## nissanspec03 (Mar 6, 2007)

i got an 03 spec v looking for a nice lip kit where can i find one anyone know any sites??
please let me know


----------



## shiftto5 (Jul 15, 2006)

nissanspec03 said:


> i got an 03 spec v looking for a nice lip kit where can i find one anyone know any sites??
> please let me know



if your willing to spend the money go to nismo


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

nismo doesn't make one for the 03's. for an entire lip kit you're pretty limited. the stillen one is available, but it's ugly as hell. onderground makes a pretty nice front lip. the syndicate kustomz one (i have) is REALLY nice but it's not really made anymore. there is a group buy going on thevboard but i have heard some stories and it sounds pretty shady.
here's mine: 








on the back there are 2 cf lips








they make sideskirts as well but i hate them. i think maybe custom enterprise might make a kit for you too? i haven't kept up on that very well lately


----------



## nissanspec03 (Mar 6, 2007)

i noe i can't really find lip kit i hate body kits and yea that stillen kit is ugly ass hell ...
but i guess i will more likely go with the one on onderground desigh or maybe keep looking well thanx for the help


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

The ride is lookin good girl!:thumbup:


----------



## shiftto5 (Jul 15, 2006)

nismo dosent make a "lip kit" but they do make the front and rear spoiler wich if your car is lowerd would look real nice


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

nismo does make a lip kit, but only for the 04-06

and thanks george!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i thought nismo had a b15 kit for the 03 it was in npm issue . i wish i skz shit can still be done and made but of course the owners of skz are still mike roberts and his brother DJ and i heard both are pretty hard to find.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

isnt this the nismo 03 lip ?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

that nismo lip was out for a bit for the 02-03, but it never actually went into production i don't think? it looks basically like the onderground one. a friend of mine had it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i thought it did went into production? i really dont remember been out of the scene for a while.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

hahahaha yeah i have no idea. but either way i don't believe it's available anymore, lol


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

So here's where you put the pictures?


----------



## SpecYou (Jul 26, 2008)

Did you ever find a kit you liked? I saw this on cardomain .. Its the RS lip kit for the B15 Nissan Sentra Spec's.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah it's pretty decent looking


----------



## SpecYou (Jul 26, 2008)

Im waiting to see some painted pictures of the kit .. I think that last picture was photoshopped to simulate it being painted


----------



## SpecYou (Jul 26, 2008)

Just found them!


----------



## SpecYou (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

^^ Gosh, whoring out ur car again!?!


----------



## SpecYou (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

w0w, looks even better on black IMO.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice turbo sentra, how much boost are you pushing, and how fast is it in the 1/4 mile?


----------



## SpecYou (Jul 26, 2008)

That silver car isn't mine .. its the owner of myspecv

04-06 RS Lip kit pics are up


----------

